# This tomato soup was seriously the best thing we canned.



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Tomato Soup*

Ingredients:

Makes 14 pints 

1/2 cup roughly chopped onion
2 celery ribs or 1/4 teaspoon celery seed
1/4 cup salt
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
7 quarts tomato puree, juice
Â¼ tsp. citric acid to each jar or equivalent lemon juice

Directions:

Note: use a large oversized non reactive (stainless steel or enamelware) pot for stirring ingredients together.

Put seven quarts of the tomato juice or puree that you get when you run your tomatoes through a food mill or strainer into the large oversized stockpot.

Put the chopped onion, celery, sugar, salt and pepper in a blender and put in about 3 cups of the tomato puree or juice. Blend until smooth and add to pot. 

Cook over medium heat and stir constantly to avoid sticking. Cook until thick and bubbly. Stirring constantly. (If using juice, that is what I do, let it cook on low in a crockpot overnight to thicken. If it is not as thick as you like add in a can of tomato paste). You add to jars now or put it back in the a pot and boil one minute and then fill pint jars, adjust sterilized lids, and process for 30 minutes at 10 lbs pressure in pressure canner.



To serve: THIS IS WHAT MAKES IT TASTE LIKE CAMPBELL'S TOMATO SOUP - mix in equal parts of soup and water or milk (I use one can of evaporated milk, makes it real creamy) and whisk in 4 tbsps of flour or cornstarch and 4 tbsps of melted butter.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

ummm...if it tastes like Campbells, why not just save the trouble and buy Campbells?


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

suitcase_sally said:


> ummm...if it tastes like Campbells, why not just save the trouble and buy Campbells?


AAARGGGGHHHHHHH You do know you're on a homesteading forum? 

Why can anything? You can just go to the store and buy something similar. In fact, why go to the store? Just go to a restaurant and have someone cook for you. 

OK, some folks have never had tomato soup other than Campbells; it is all they know and they want something familiar. So a lower sodium, homemade, inexpensive, preservative and additive free alternative that tastes like what mom made is just what the homesteader ordered.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Because Campbells has too much salt.


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

I've never been a fan of Campbell's tomato myself. This is the tomato soup recipe I use, and I love it:
13.25 lbs (1 peck) tomatoes
3 large onions
2 green peppers
3/4 cup sugar
3 tablespoon salt
8 tablespoon cornstarch (1/2 cup)
3 tablespoon vinegar (I use my home canned raspberry vinegar, but you could also use wine vinegar)

The tomatoes, onions and green peppers need to be pureed. I do this by cooking them together in a large kettle until they are soft, and then putting the vegetables through my Victorio strainer. You could also stem and core the tomatoes and put the vegetables through a food mill.

Mix together sugar, salt, cornstarch, then blend in the vinegar and just enough water or cool tomato juice to make a smooth paste. Slowly add to the pureed tomato mixture in a large kettle, stirring until the lumps are out. Heat to boiling. 

Pack hot into hot jars, leaving 1/2 inch headspace, pressure can at 10 lbs pressure for 20 minutes, pints, 30 minutes quarts.

This makes about 14 pints.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

suitcase_sally said:


> ummm...if it tastes like Campbells, why not just save the trouble and buy Campbells?


Ummm, because I care what goes into our bodies, the tomatoes were pretty darned cheap to grow and my kids prefer this over Campbell's and it really is saving me money, it would take at least 2 cans at about .75 each to feed my family, I can make up a pint with a little extra water and milk and they love it. We don't all can to save money, it's about quality of food as well.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong. I thought corn starch wasn't to be in the canning part of soup.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've never really liked any canned soups much, but have to admit that I just love Aldi's tomato soup! I don't know what they do that's different than Campbell's, but it's 10 times better and way cheaper. So I usually just buy it a case at a time because I don't think I could can it that cheap.

However, as mentioned, I am starting to be more concerned about the additives in our foods because they keep changing so drastically so quickly lately and because of all the GMO creeping in. I plan to try some different tomato soup recipes to see if I can find one I like. Since you say this is better than Campbell's, I'll add it to my list to try, thanks! 

Sandra, she means to can the soup by the recipe as listed above and, when you open a jar to heat, THEN add the milk/water, cornstarch and butter, just before serving, not to add it in and can it. I do this with a lot of "ready to eat" things, can everything that is safe, then add in the rest as I heat it just before serving. Did I explain that well, or is it clear as mud? lol 

NG, I like the sound of yours too, right up to the vinegar.  Can you really taste it in the soup? I might give yours a try too, if you don't mind, thanks!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong. I thought corn starch wasn't to be in the canning part of soup.


She stated that you add the cornstarch or flour when using it. Not during the canning process.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Northergardener's recipe included cornstarch, which is considered unsafe for home canning. You could probably substitute ClearJel, which is the only safe thickener for home canning, or just wait and add it in at serving time like the OP did.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

You can use Clear Jel in the canning process. It works the same as cornstarch. 

I also canned some tomato soup this week. First time I have since I have an abundance of tomatoes. Not the same recipe as yours, but very good also. The kids liked it & they aren't big tomato soup eaters. 

My recipe called for cooking up tomato chunks, celery, onions, peppers, parsley, & a few bay leaves. Cook it all until tender & then run through a food mill. Add some clear jel for thickening & salt to taste. Add lemon juice to the jars before adding your soup & process. Was very simple really & I may do more.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Merks and Canning Girl, I noticed the cornstarch but just figured I'd add it on warming, as I said.

Wendy, I seem to be asking you a lot of favors lately, lol, but would you consider sharing your recipe, please? It sounds yummy!  I've never used Clear Jel, but have seen you talk about it so much I think I'll have to try it, thanks!

When I try a new item to can, I like to try out 5-6 different recipes first to see which one I like best. I make small "test" batches for taste, consistency, finished product, etc., before I commit to a big batch. I know, I have OCD, lol!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Condensed Tomato Soup

8 lbs ripe tomatoes, unpeeled & quartered
1 cup diced celery
2 cups diced onions
1 large green or red pepper diced & seeded
1 cup fresh parsley
6 bay leaves
3/4 cup Clear Jel
2 1/2 Tablespoons salt (salt to taste)

Place tomatoes, celery, onion, & pepper in a large stainless steel stockpot. Bring to a boil. Add parsley & bay leaves. Cook uncovered until tender, stirring as needed.

Press through a food mill into a large stainless steel pot. Add salt. Mix Clear Jel with 1 cup of the tomato puree. Bring soup back to a boil & stir in Clear Jel mixture. Boil 2 minutes until thickened.

Ladle into pint jars leaving 1" headspace. Add 1 Tablespoon lemon juice to each pint. Wipe rims & add hot lids & rings.

Process in pressure canner at 10 lbs of pressure for 25 minutes. Adjust pressure for your altitude. Do not use quarts for this recipe.

When ready to make soup heat with equal amounts of liquid such as water or milk. 
I usually don't add anything as I like my soup a little thicker.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I do the same thing. I had the kids try it before I canned any. When they liked it I knew I was good to go.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Wendy, thank you so much! I've loved every recipe of yours I've ever tried, so this should be really good. 

Sorry to bother again, but do you also run the bay leaf through the mill? I had always heard to take it out, but it would be easier to not have to fish it out. 

I usually only add about 1/2 as much (or maybe even a little less) liquid than they recommend, as I like it thicker too. Great minds think alike, lol.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I do run the bay leaves through.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank you so much, Wendy! You're the greatest!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

*Wendy: *about how many pts does your recipe produce?


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

The recipe says 4. I got a little more than that, but I think I put more tomatoes than it called for. I didn't weigh them, I just guessed.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

We made the condensed soup recipe a while back and my dc still prefer the flavor of the one I posted.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I'll have to try that one too.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

OP states that the corn starch is used at serving not canning.

" Quote" To serve: THIS IS WHAT MAKES IT TASTE LIKE CAMPBELL'S TOMATO SOUP - mix in equal parts of soup and water or milk (I use one can of evaporated milk, makes it real creamy) and whisk in 4 tbsps of flour or cornstarch and 4 tbsps of melted butter. Quote"


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I just wanted to come back and say I tried all the recipes on this thread and, although they were all good, Wendy's is my favorite. I did make one slight tweak and used 2 cups of celery (I love celery, lol).

I will say that I can see kids liking Kristine's version better if they're used to Campbell's. It's a little sweeter and a little blander (not that that's a bad thing!), just that I like mine a little more on the spicier side with a "bite" of real old-fashioned tomato.

Northerngardener's was good too, but I could definitely taste the vinegar in it, and I don't like vinegar much. It's just a matter of personal taste.

Now I'm going to experiment with it and see if I can make a decent tomato basil florentine soup out of it. Thanks again everyone and especially Wendy, for sharing your recipes! 

Oh, and I'm now an official convert Wendy, I really like the Clear Jel. I'll be using it in lots of my other recipes, so thanks!


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

You know, I thibk the thing that I did that made us like it more, is used evaporated milk when I made it. The other day we used regular 2% & it wasn't nearly as good.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I can see that. I know some people turn up their noses at evaporated milk, but it's what my mom always made her mashed potatoes with (and I do too), and I think it makes them taste creamier than just plain milk (whole), so I can see where 2% would really make a difference. Guess you'll know next time! 

I like my plain tomato soup thinned with water, just a little bit, but the tomato basil florentine needs milk or cream of some kind, so I'll probably use either evaporated milk or reconstituted Nido when I heat and thin it. I try to figure out all my recipes to use food storage if possible, just in case. Then if I have the real thing I can use it, but if not I know it will be good even with storage items.

Thanks for your feedback about the milk Kristine.


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

I can't wait to try this. I'm not a tomato soup fan, but DH is and I haven't for a recipe he likes as much as Campbell's, unless I buy some tomatoes it will have to wait for next summer, my tomato plants a done.


----------

